# Mavic Kysrium SL 2011 vs. Easton EA90 SLX vs. Shimano 7900 c24



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

I am looking for a new clincher wheelset. So far I have chosen the top three that I like. Each one has different good and bad side ( look, weight, price , smooth.etc...).
I need your opinions and suggestions on which one that I should take for my black Cannondale SuperSix

1. Mavic Kysrium SL 2011 https://shop.strato.de/WebRoot/Store3/Shops/61186829/4B0A/4430/57F8/0339/BE80/C0A8/2936/6456/ksyrium_sl_2011.jpg

2. Easton EA 90 SLX https://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2008/10/03/Easton_EA90SLX-670-75.jpg

3. Shimano 7900 c24 https://www.jedi-sports.de/images/product_images/popup_images/3046_0.jpg

Thank you !


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

Shimano 7900's. I just think they're engineered very well and have great hubs.
BTW, none of those wheelsets are heavy.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Hand built*



Tissot said:


> I am looking for a new clincher wheelset. So far I have chosen the top three that I like. Each one has different good and bad side ( look, weight, price , smooth.etc...).


Or you might consider getting comparable performance and easier maintenance at lower cost with a set of hand built wheels based on your hubs of choice.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

shimano wins


----------



## johntrek5 (Nov 8, 2010)

I can tell you that I had a set of Easton EA-90SLX's. They were 2009's bought new last April. They were a nightmare. Blew the rear drive side ceramic bearing after two months, and approx 1,000 miles. Approx, two months later I started blowing spokes. Easton then sent me an entirely new rear wheel. Believe it or not, after only a couple of rides, I started getting a clicking noise out of the free hub, and the front wheel started developing a grinding noise. In the intrest of full disclosure, I am 195 pounds, but I was assured that Easton stands by their no weight limit. After all of this, I talked Easton into trading for a set of EA90SL's. (Even though they are less money). I have to say that except for a lot of downtime, Easton was easy to deal with, and the SL's seem to be much stiffer, and I think with the higher spoke count, and steel bearings, they will prove to be more durable. For someone who is 150 pounds the SLX's may be bullet proof. They need to just put a weight limit on their wheels.
I can also say that I have a good friend that I ride with that had a set of SLX's, and he kept blowing spokes as well. His shop swapped him into a set of Ksyrium SL's, and they have been bullet proof so far. He is about the same weight as myself. You might look at the Easton thread for more stories, and info. Good Luck. I would buy the Mavic's of Shimano's.


----------



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

What do you think about this video ? Is it true that the bearing on that DA is waaaay better / smoother than the Kysrium SL ? How about the current models (7900 and 2011 Kysrium SL)?

shimano 7850 vs. Kysrium SL
hhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtX5JoRLVKU&feature=relatedttp://


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

This is not even a fair fight. Shimano 7900 C24 hands down.


----------



## vortechcoupe (Jun 6, 2006)

can't beat shimano dura ace hubs. so smooth, adjustable, sealed well, look sharp, etc... Mavic hubs have sucked in my experience. Poor freehub body design.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

i'm in the exact search as OP, except for a 2003 lemond. 
most opinions i've heard are that shimano is better engineered, mavic is good but poor customer service, and easton have mechanical faults.
good story from johntrek, but -- (i was looking at reynolds at one point, which have the super warranty) -- and i just dont think i could convince myself to get a questionable wheel simply because the company is willing to replace it when i needed it.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

johntrek5 said:


> I can tell you that I had a set of Easton EA-90SLX's. They were 2009's bought new last April. They were a nightmare. Blew the rear drive side ceramic bearing after two months, and approx 1,000 miles. Approx, two months later I started blowing spokes. Easton then sent me an entirely new rear wheel. Believe it or not, after only a couple of rides, I started getting a clicking noise out of the free hub, and the front wheel started developing a grinding noise. In the intrest of full disclosure, I am 195 pounds, but I was assured that Easton stands by their no weight limit. After all of this, I talked Easton into trading for a set of EA90SL's. (Even though they are less money). I have to say that except for a lot of downtime, Easton was easy to deal with, and the SL's seem to be much stiffer, and I think with the higher spoke count, and steel bearings, they will prove to be more durable. For someone who is 150 pounds the SLX's may be bullet proof. They need to just put a weight limit on their wheels.
> I can also say that I have a good friend that I ride with that had a set of SLX's, and he kept blowing spokes as well. His shop swapped him into a set of Ksyrium SL's, and they have been bullet proof so far. He is about the same weight as myself. You might look at the Easton thread for more stories, and info. Good Luck. I would buy the Mavic's of Shimano's.



The SLX's have a 184lb weight limit. At least the 2008 and 2009's were stated with it when I was going to purchase them 2 years ago. The SL's are recommended for those over 185 lbs due to the extra spokes.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Dura Ace !


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Three of my buddies have the SLX's. They weigh between 200-175lbs. and they haven't had any issues. 

I have the Ksyrium SL's and haven't had any issues, other than truing, after 6,000mi. I'm 155lbs. 

My next wheels will be the Dura Ace however, because I want something more comfortable than the K-SL's.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Had Ksyrium SL's for 5 years. They were super stiff, never had a problem with them BUT after 30 or 40 miles of rough roads I felt beat up.

I now have the 7850 CL's. They are much more compliant and seem to roll forever. I get less coments on my 7850's but I like them twice as much because of the ride qualities. 30 or 40 miles of rough roads are no longer daunting.

Both are great wheels in my opinion. It just depends on what type of ride quality you are looking for.....


----------



## johntrek5 (Nov 8, 2010)

frdfandc said:


> The SLX's have a 184lb weight limit. At least the 2008 and 2009's were stated with it when I was going to purchase them 2 years ago. The SL's are recommended for those over 185 lbs due to the extra spokes.



Go to Eastons web site right now. The SLX has no rider weight limit. I also talked to their wheel service center, and they assured me they stand by their no weight limit.
Not sure where you are getting the 184 lb limit????


----------

